

Ask HN: Should everyone have their own domain for email and IM? - mwcampbell

In light of recent changes at Google such as the upcoming shutdown of Google Reader, the restriction of access to CalDAV, and the blocking of external XMPP contact requests, it's likely that some people are thinking of leaving Gmail. Some of these people, wanting to never be locked into an email provider again, will probably get their own domains.<p>This begs the question: Should every savvy Internet user get his or her own domain in order to have a stable email address and Jabber ID without being locked into a single provider? That seems a bit extreme to me, if only because domain names were originally intended for companies and institutions, not individuals.
======
gajda
I think a fallback solution is never wrong but to be honest, the comfort of a
management-free provider is nice to have too. As Google Apps for Business
user, i have all i need now. Even for my private needs, GMail is enough for
me. And as JT123 says, it's unlikely that they jump off that ship in the
foreseeable future.

------
RyanGWU82
I have my own domain for email, IM, and my personal website. It allows me to
move from one provider to another without having to update my address
everywhere. Even if Google doesn't shut down Gmail, something better could
come along, and I don't want my email to be tied to Gmail forever.

------
JT123
Its unlikely that google will exit email market in near future.

